# Saturday



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like sat might be good if it lays down. Need 2 or 3. If it stays sloppy we will do some bigger stuff so we can anchor up. If it lays down fairly earlyI would like to do some bounces on some small sites. we can go for meat early out deep, but on the way in I want to check out some less traveled numbers. Pm or call if your interested. Dry cabin with heat. Split costs? 850 255 0498 

Brandy


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Brandy-

Its Mike Norberg...
How much you thinkin the split will be with a full boat? If it comes down to it, I know I can get the boat full!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

dont give my spot away sucka

by the way..nice steelin my cooler this morn and jettin...way to lend a frien a hand. Hope I get some fish.:letsdrink


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay
You planning on diving tomorrow? I haven't heard from Paul and didn't know if yall were still plannin on it...


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

We stillwant to dive, Just trying to decide the weather. 

So far its Clay, Pierce,Brandy,...........one more?

Leave the dock at 8am


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thunderstorms are not looking cooperrative...showin em for all day long....I wanna go bad


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mike said he's down to go.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Screw it, tanks are gettin filled, were goin


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow guys, hope you get into the grouper big time!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh...Im not sure if your joking...or not. You now groupers closed during febuary? Hee hee


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

According to the FWC chart- the only grouper that has a season is Gag, Closed: Feb1-Mar31. The chart doesn't have a closed season on Black, Red, Snowy, Scamp...

Andaccording to OutdoorAlabama- Federal forGag, Black, and Red Grouper is : Closed Feb15-Mar 15
Does it matter that I looked at "alabama" for Federal regs for the Gulf??

If anyone want to chimein a correct me, please do!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Didnt realize that on the federal level, however, if you are returning thru FL waters, you have to abide by those regs, regardless of where the catch actually happened, they look at possesion.

Same as catching an oversized bull red wich is legal one per person in AL, but can not bring it back thru FL waters.

The scattered T storms forecast was bull...was a constant line of storms on the radar this morn. Sitting here with full tanks, lunch, bags packed and an extremely itchy trigger finger. The cats had better stay outta site the rest of the day.:doh


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/13/2009)*Josh...Im not sure if your joking...or not. You now groupers closed during febuary? Hee hee


Yeah, I was kidding, I was really hoping you guys would get after some big red snapper! Sorry you didn't make it out, this nasty weather hung around a bit longer than it should have huh?


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/14/2009)*Didnt realize that on the federal level, however, if you are returning thru FL waters, you have to abide by those regs, regardless of where the catch actually happened, they look at possesion.


This is what I found from FWC "ask questions" area:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title></TD><TD class=title width="100%">Landing federally harvested fish in Florida</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=subtitle></TD><TD class=subtitle>Details</TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell></TD><TD class=textcell id=desc>Can I land fish in Florida that was harvested in _*federal*_ waters if the regulations are different?</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=subtitle></TD><TD class=subtitle>Answer</TD></TR><TR><TD class=textcell></TD><TD class=textcell id=soln>In situations where _*federal*_ regulations differ from state regulations, as long as you do not stop anywhere in state waters upon your return from _*federal*_ waters, you may land the _*federal*_ bag limit in Florida. You MUST return to land directly and expeditiously (without stopping) once you re-enter state waters afteryou have harvested your _*federal*_ limit.If you stop in state waters for any reason, it may be difficult to prove that your catch was harvested outside of Florida's waters.Traveling directly throughstate waters on your return to land will help toeliminate doubt that you have caught the _*federal*_ limit within Florida's waters. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap! thats news! Can someone please verify the grouper seaon in federal waters?


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/14/2009)*Holy crap! thats news! Can someone please verify the grouper seaon in federal waters?


Thats the same thing I said Clay! Today (15th)is closing day for Federal Grouper...but I'm going to call FWC on monday to make sure I'm reading everthing correct!! I was suprised to see of the FWC online guild book that there is only 1 grouper species that actually has a closed season in state waters...I thought all species of grouper were closed on Feb. 1st! 
The regs for both State and Federal waters were off of Federal and State sites (Outdooralabama, FWC) but the "traveling from federal through state waters" qestion was found on FWC's "ask qestions" web page, and for as aware as I am, those qestions asked are answered by someone from FWC...but i'm still going to call and confirm the answer. 
But then again...to me, its hard to tell the difference between Gag and Black underwater in a split second! :banghead

I have heard (by word of mouth not the law) that if you fish in Alamaba water, but return to Florida waters to recover the boat (or qualify for tourney) then you have to follow both Alabama and Florida laws, but you can't "harvest" fish that are legal in AL but not Fland bring them back toaFL dock (aka, the spearfishing redfish regulation you mentioned DOES NOT meet FL's regs even though it does meet AL's regs, so you can ONLY dock in AL waters because of the conflict in regs per each state)

AnyoneDEFINATLY correct me if i'm wrong on any of that...and i'll post an update when i TALK to FWC to confirm the "crossing through" legalities!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=title></DIV><DIV class=title>found this info at the FS site jives with what I remember reading:</DIV><DIV class=title></DIV><DIV class=title></DIV><DIV class=title>http://www.floridasportsman.com/casts/081204/</DIV><DIV class=title></DIV><DIV class=title></DIV><DIV class=title>Gulf Grouper Regulations Finalized for 2009</DIV><DIV class=deck>Published interim measures begin in January of 2009.</DIV><DIV class=deck></DIV><DIV class=deck>*"The recreational closed season for gag grouper now runs an extra month, from February 1 to March 31. (Red and black grouper closed season in Gulf federal waters will remain February 15 to March 15. However, the red and black grouper closure does not apply to recreational anglers in Florida Gulf state waters.)" *</DIV><DIV class=deck></DIV><DIV class=deck>The gag grouper fishery in the Gulf of Mexico will be more restrictive starting in 2009. Starting January 1, a two-fish gag recreational bag limit will be enforced. Recreational grouper aggregate bag limit will remain at 5 fish. The recreational closed season for gag grouper now runs an extra month, from February 1 to March 31. (Red and black grouper closed season in Gulf federal waters will remain February 15 to March 15. However, the red and black grouper closure does not apply to recreational anglers in Gulf state waters.) </DIV>



The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission onDec. 4 approved rule amendments for gag grouper in Gulf of Mexico state waters that are consistent with interim regulations in Gulf federal waters. In addition, the FWC approved a rule amendment to double the daily recreational bag limit for red grouper from 1 fish to 2 fish in Gulf state waters, starting Jan. 1. The increased red grouper limit is also expected to be approved for Gulf federal waters later in 2009.



The Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council (Gulf Council) claims gag grouper are undergoing extensive overfishing, and were forced into action by law. Yet with the gag grouper fishery in such dire condition, the new commercial quota for gag grouper was set at 1.32 million pounds. 

Mark W<BR clear=all>


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The regs are so screwy it makes you wonder if your ever really in compliance when your coming in. On the way home im always thinking......... Did we shoot the right fish today............ did we not know about something? If you have four guys on the boat , 9 times out of 10if asked whats the regs areyou will get different answers or dates for whats open.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/15/2009)*The regs are so screwy it makes you wonder if your ever really in compliance when your coming in. On the way home im always thinking......... Did we shoot the right fish today............ did we not know about something? If you have four guys on the boat , 9 times out of 10if asked whats the regs areyou will get different answers or dates for whats open.


I always carry the most up-to-date FWC reg pamphlet when I go out spearing(for state)for that reason. If you got pullled over and could show that you are in compliance with the most recently published regs then you have a good argument for why you kept that fish! If the regs changed all the sudden, butit hasn't been publishedin the reg bookthen I think you have decent grounds for a defence ofwhy you aren'tin compliance.

I also feel that if the government can spend all the money on changing regs they need to send out a "reg change" flyer, that can be put in the book,to every distrubitor of the reg pamphlet instead of waiting a year or whatever to print the new up-to-date pamphlet!! If they did something like that then they could say "regs have changed and enforcement will go into effect on XX date, when all pamphlet distrubitors have been sent the change." They can't drop the speed limit and enforce it until the sign has been changed, why should they be able to change reg and enforce them before the reg book has been changed?? I don't read the paper every day to see if a reg has been changed....how would I know?? That's one thing I noticed with the change of Snapper...since the changes get made whenever they want during the year and not a set timejust before reg books are printed, people who don't follow what changes are made to the dot don't know whats going on!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2009/FB09-005%20Grouper%20Closures.pdf


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Outside9 (2/15/2009)*http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2009/FB09-005%20Grouper%20Closures.pdf


Do they send the bulletins out yearly, or just as changes are made? I added my e-mail to the list for the heck of it!!


----------

